# How dumb are people now?



## PFM (Feb 25, 2013)

Talking to a friend works in kids orthopedics. It's snow season and the bone clinic is jammed up Monday until Wednesday. All these Little Johnny's that can't/ don't even walk to school, sitting on their ass all week playing video games and their brilliant parents take them skiing and snowboarding.

When we were kids we rode bikes, made ramps and jumped over shopping carts, we got in fights, we walked to school or rode our bikes. I don't even see that now: kids getting the basic coordination of riding, learning to pay attention to other kids on their bikes, traffic and learning to pay attention in general. Heads down walking and texting has replaced playing army and learning to dive and roll and come up shooting.

Take those pansy ass little shits out and slide them down a mountain with zero skills.............yep.


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 25, 2013)

Thats what society is coming to.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2013)

that because the powers that be(the ruling elite) have mutated the young into only getting stimulated from  video games ,tv,facebook, their fancy phones.Kids today are a bunch of pussies with all there gadgets...To me it a completely different world from the one I remember and it wasnt that long ago im 34.I think people are losing their humanity with every passing year.It's a big shit sandwich and we all gotta take a bite


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 25, 2013)

people say we evolved from monkeys I say were evolving into monkeys


----------



## mistah187 (Feb 25, 2013)

YEAH! when pfm was a kid he used to kick the shit outta dinosaurs!


----------



## Yaya (Feb 25, 2013)

Im all about taking my kid to the park..its free, great exercise, and helps out with interacting with other children...world is heading into a bad direction


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 25, 2013)

My (future) kid aint getting shit besides sports equipment... unless it's a girl, then she'll get spoiled.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 25, 2013)

Different time, different world.  I will reiterate what I had said before. I have been in sales of all sorts for 20years. I was brought up to look people in the eyes when i talk to them, and listen before speaking.  Sales will be a lost art in the future, mark my words.  Kids today are so "self indulged in their tech world" that it is extremely hard to face someone or deal with reality for that matter.  Not my boy, who is 7.  He went to a birthday party two weeks, came home and thought he was an outcast because he is just not in to video games which everyone else was.  I said they are the outcast, you buddy are just like dad, being outside, exploring, playing football, baseball, running and jumping.  Don't ever lose that about you.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 25, 2013)

Another thing that didnt help them is the tech boom created a land run mentality to find and hire anyone weather they were worth a damn or not, then pay them 80K per year right out of trade school just to show up .  Word got out to the other wanna be tech students and a sense of entitlement was created to an already spoiled group.  Then the market corrected itself and responsible people got the same training and gave them some competition.  Theyve been fucked every since IMO.

Ive interviewed hired and fired these yahoos for years and as soon as you mention a pay per performance work place they are like great cant wait.  In reality the first site of pressure they fold like a wallet.

I got to the point that (privately) anyone under 25 was not considered for employment unless they were in the military or Nat Guard.  I good luck with military especially with Marines and Rangers they will not complain and will work their ass off.  Yes this was discrimination but its too expensive to hire worthless people.


----------



## PFM (Feb 25, 2013)

We used to ride around with sticks and chase and be chased whipping other kids and getting attacked and laughing our little asses off.............now parents would call the police and sue the kids parents for being kids.

I don't even see kids around here now, but try to drive anywhere near the schools morning time and when they let out and it's a solid traffic jam for a square mile. I can see parents worried about their little guys but junior and high school kids too dumb not to get in someone's car? STFU and parent you kids.

If you couldn't catch and throw a ball you couldn't run with my group. You better not ever back down and same time have respect.


----------



## PFM (Feb 25, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Another thing that didnt help them is the tech boom created a land run mentality to find and hire anyone weather they were worth a damn or not, then pay them 80K per year right out of trade school just to show up .  Word got out to the other wanna be tech students and a sense of entitlement was created to an already spoiled group.  Then the market corrected itself and responsible people got the same training and gave them some competition.  Theyve been fucked every since IMO.
> 
> Ive interviewed hired and fired these yahoos for years and as soon as you mention a pay per performance work place they are like great cant wait.  In reality the first site of pressure they fold like a wallet.
> 
> I got to the point that (privately) anyone under 25 was not considered for employment unless they were in the military or Nat Guard.  I good luck with military especially with Marines and Rangers they will not complain and will work their ass off.  Yes this was discrimination but its too expensive to hire worthless people.



When I started in my field at least 75% made apprentice. Now it at least 75% pussy out: it's too cold, it's too hoot, it's too heavy, "why do I get the shit job", "I don't want to get dirty and wreck my pants" and every piss ant excuse to walk off the job.

As Gym Rats, PL's & BB's we sweat, push through pain for a result. It's something we take into our work ethic called BALLS.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 25, 2013)

Parents are pussies.

I remember when I was a kid (1981ish) I went to my house upset, my Mom asked me whats wrong I told my mom that the neighbor lady cut a switch and gave me a spanking.  Mom said what were you doing I told her well we were in her flower bed stomping her garden.  My mom made me go help repair it after she spanked my ass.  Then Dad got involved.

These days the news would be called if a neighbor spanked another kid.  Hell I turned out alright. Lets go back to beating their fucking asses.


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 25, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Another thing that didnt help them is the tech boom created a land run mentality to find and hire anyone weather they were worth a damn or not, then pay them 80K per year right out of trade school just to show up .  Word got out to the other wanna be tech students and a sense of entitlement was created to an already spoiled group.  Then the market corrected itself and responsible people got the same training and gave them some competition.  Theyve been fucked every since IMO.
> 
> Ive interviewed hired and fired these yahoos for years and as soon as you mention a pay per performance work place they are like great cant wait.  In reality the first site of pressure they fold like a wallet.
> 
> I got to the point that (privately) anyone under 25 was not considered for employment unless they were in the military or Nat Guard.  I good luck with military especially with Marines and Rangers they will not complain and will work their ass off.  Yes this was discrimination but its too expensive to hire worthless people.



On that point you should see this generation of soldiers coming in.  Granted, yes there are some good ones but all in all man what a bunch of sissys.  I see 18-21 year old kids coming out of basic training that can't even do a pull up or run 2 miles in under 16 minutes or do 50 good pushups.  Try to pick me up with my kit on and drag me out of a firefight kid.  Not a chance.  I will just be dead.

This all translates through and through.  There is a definite lack of that generation that has the warrior soul.  It saddens me every day. Still, I do my best to mentor those who are willing.  Hopefully all is not lost.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 25, 2013)

Well they figure Johnny kicks ass skiing in a video game that they might as well take him to the Hot Shot slopes.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 25, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> On that point you should see this generation of soldiers coming in.  Granted, yes there are some good ones but all in all man what a bunch of sissys.  I see 18-21 year old kids coming out of basic training that can't even do a pull up or run 2 miles in under 16 minutes or do 50 good pushups.  Try to pick me up with my kit on and drag me out of a firefight kid.  Not a chance.  I will just be dead.
> 
> This all translates through and through.  There is a definite lack of that generation that has the warrior soul.  It saddens me every day. Still, I do my best to mentor those who are willing.  Hopefully all is not lost.



Good for you for doing what you can keep it up.  They will remember you when its their turn.  Truth is, I remember everyone saying that I was a worthless kid I wasnt lazy but I was a mean little bastard.  I was taken to the woodshed by damn near every adult in our faimly, I got the point and straightened up.  I find it funny somettimes when I catch myself sounding just like my Grandfather and doing responsible things.  Im greatful for a hard working, God fearing faimly, role models and athletics, I really believe its saved my life.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 25, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Another thing that didnt help them is the tech boom created a land run mentality to find and hire anyone weather they were worth a damn or not, then pay them 80K per year right out of trade school just to show up .  Word got out to the other wanna be tech students and a sense of entitlement was created to an already spoiled group.  Then the market corrected itself and responsible people got the same training and gave them some competition.  Theyve been fucked every since IMO.
> 
> Ive interviewed hired and fired these yahoos for years and as soon as you mention a pay per performance work place they are like great cant wait.  In reality the first site of pressure they fold like a wallet.
> 
> I got to the point that (privately) anyone under 25 was not considered for employment unless they were in the military or Nat Guard.  I good luck with military especially with Marines and Rangers they will not complain and will work their ass off.  Yes this was discrimination but its too expensive to hire worthless people.



Discrimination....I hire people too. 
I would never discriminate due to race
Or sex. But I'll be damned if I'm going
To hire some candy  ass lame fuck yahoo
Who can't do the job for the sake of 
Not discriminating. Ill discriminate and 
Take the marine or ranger over the yahoo
 not most Of the time, not some of the time, but
Every damn time! 
These lazy video game playing slugs
Never will have a shot with me.


----------



## PFM (Feb 25, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Discrimination....I hire people too.
> I would never discriminate due to race
> Or sex. But I'll be damned if I'm going
> To hire some candy  ass lame fuck yahoo
> ...



I agree only a simpleton retard would not hire the best candidate for their employee. Business is Business. First thing in my line of work is clear speech and communication. When it gets noisy and they already have some speech issues going on time and money wasted when one digit gets wrong. You get my point here ;-)


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 25, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Parents are pussies.
> 
> I remember when I was a kid (1981ish) I went to my house upset, my Mom asked me whats wrong I told my mom that the neighbor lady cut a switch and gave me a spanking.  Mom said what were you doing I told her well we were in her flower bed stomping her garden.  My mom made me go help repair it after she spanked my ass.  Then Dad got involved.
> 
> These days the news would be called if a neighbor spanked another kid.  Hell I turned out alright. Lets go back to beating their fucking asses.



I remember when I was 5. My mom told 
Me not to go into the street. But I kept
Going into the middle of the road. My Dad
Came out and beat my ass in that street, 
I never steeped foot into the street again. 
Now you can't spank your kid, its child
Abuse. They'd prefer little Johnny make
His own choice, and if he gets hit by a car
Well, it was his choice, and they will sue 
The shit out of the driver who couldn't 
Stop fast enough when a child dashes
Into a street.... WTF??
That's the problem. You can't discipline 
Your kid anymore. And there little punk asses
Know it. So the kid has control and they
Do and get away with what they want. 
This is a culture of corruption.


----------



## PFM (Feb 25, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> I remember when I was 5. My mom told
> Me not to go into the street. But I kept
> Going into the middle of the road. My Dad
> Came out and beat my ass in that street,
> ...



Society as a whole has to pay the price for miniscule % of kids that were getting abused. 

I have smart mouth, I say things to idiots all the time. When I get something back 9 of 10 times it's some punk little fuck I could swat like a fly. They are raised to be defiant pukes compliments of the Left Wing politicians that make the Ban This and Ban That laws (and while your at it...........turn your kids into unaccountable no balls little smartasses just like them).


----------



## airagee23 (Feb 25, 2013)

My dad used to whip ass all the time. Theres nothing wrong with it. I remember playing hide and go seek, kick ball, kick the can, football all the time when i was a kid. I never see that anymore. Everybody wants to play on their computer or gaming system


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 25, 2013)

PFM said:


> Society as a whole has to pay the price for miniscule % of kids that were getting abused.
> 
> I have smart mouth, I say things to idiots all the time. When I get something back 9 of 10 times it's some punk little fuck I could swat like a fly. They are raised to be defiant pukes compliments of the Left Wing politicians that make the Ban This and Ban That laws (and while your at it...........turn your kids into unaccountable no balls little smartasses just like them).



The left is really degrading this country
Everyone can see how it became the
Strongest and is now headed in the 
Direction of weakness. Shameful.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 25, 2013)

This topic could go on forever and maybe should!  I lost my Dad at eleven but he taught me there is "no such word as can't", he taught be an assbeating by belt for disrespecting my mother, he drug me outside to fight a neighborhood bully, and he taught me there was nothing I couldn't do!  My Mom raised us 11 and 14, no insurance from my Dad's accident, sent us to private school and college and never bitched about anything.  She's the toughest person I know.  I shot my first 44mag. at 9 with my Dad's hands wrapped around mine, I was driving a golf cart at 6 and everything else by 8.  My brother flipped his atc 90...(Remember those!) and got over 200 stitches in his thigh....my dad about ran me over rushing him to the hospital in the back of a pickup....not waiting for an ambulance!!!  I feel my kids are spoiled and maybe a little "pussified" but I'm fighting the good fight, after all I have to deal with their mother!!!  Technololgy has made kids soft, it requres us to push them outside and make them get dirty!  My 3 year old sits on my lap and I let her stear my truck a mile from home (private road), my son (11) and my daughter (9) have been operating a golfcart since they were five.  You have to play a sport in our house....I don't care what it is....your playing something, you'll be some part of a team to learn responsibilty....and you will not miss a practice.  And I am so far away from where I think a good parent is....I'm a work in progress, but my kids will contribute to society...period and hopefully make a mark!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 25, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> I remember when I was 5. My mom told
> Me not to go into the street. But I kept
> Going into the middle of the road. My Dad
> Came out and beat my ass in that street,
> ...



Very well said


----------



## Jada (Feb 26, 2013)

My father inlaw doesn't like when I discipline my kids  in his house and starts talking shit, I told him straight up mind ur fking bizness  these r my kids!


----------



## Chainman (Feb 26, 2013)

This is a great topic!! I don't know how many small kids I see in Walmart screaming and yelling they want this or that and the parents giving in and buying them whatever they want. My parents would beat my little ass in front of god and everyone if I even dreamed of acting like that. My kids grew up the same way, my wife is on the same page as me, thank god. We raised 4 hard working well adjusted members of society, the last one is a freshman in high school and hits the gym with his old man 4 days a week after school.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Feb 26, 2013)

I was thinking the other day that you need to do a weekly installment here. Random thoughts by PFM. I look forward to your opinionated, usually accurate musings so please keep them coming.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 26, 2013)

Hollywood72 said:


> I was thinking the other day that you need to do a weekly installment here. Random thoughts by PFM. I look forward to your opinionated, usually accurate musings so please keep them coming.



Great idea that might keep him out of jail.


----------



## BigFella (Feb 26, 2013)

Chainman said:


> . . .  the last one is a freshman in high school and hits the gym with his old man 4 days a week after school.



Isn't that so cool? I'm now doing that with my 16 year old son, and I love it so much!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 26, 2013)

Interesting discussion.

I have a 5 year old girl that is a mirror image of me when I was a kid. Just cuter. I would never hit her as discipline.   It doesn't help.

My father hit me on a few occasions. It was excessive. And only served to make me want to fight back more. 

I was getting beat up daily at school, would act out because of it and then go home and get beat up some more by someone who allegedly loved me for acting out.

Make sense of that for me. 

Kids have a sense of entitlement and it has nothing to do with hitting them or not. It has to do with the "we're all special" mentality. Schools that aren't allowed to use red ink because of the stigma. No fail policies where kids are just passed along from grade to grade without the knowledge skills and abilities to pass the next exam and teachers that are not compensated based on performance.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 26, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Interesting discussion.
> 
> I have a 5 year old girl that is a mirror image of me when I was a kid. Just cuter. I would never hit her as discipline.   It doesn't help.
> 
> ...



I disagree.  Ive got a daughter shes never been spanked either.  2 boys and I cant tell you the last time they had a spaking its been years, I havent had to..  Sounds like your situation was abusive.  I know of several teachers that are quitting the public schools because the kids are out of control.  They know you can not spank them.  One of the things that helped keep me in line as a kid was I knew the principal would spank me with a board and it was going to hurt if I kept acting up.  

IMO there is a big difference between hitting and spanking a kid.  Ive had both and needed both.  I was not abused but when I stepped out of line there was an adult there to  put me back in line.    

I agree with you on the were special mentality but I think its a seprate problem.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 26, 2013)

If another adult ever put their hands on my child they would be having their teeth for lunch.  Discipline is my job. They should stick to the three R's. reading riting and rithmetic 

The teachers I know and who actually give a shit usually say these issues do stem from absentee parents who treat their kids like a hand bag and fashion accessory rather than offspring. 

That reason is actually why I was glad to stop bodybuilding. Powerlifting occupies much less time that I now spend with my girl.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 26, 2013)

Teachers messed kids up when I was a kid I watch one kid get he arm broken getting thrown in a garbage can but the principle.


----------



## PFM (Feb 26, 2013)

How far off topic can we go here? Since we are here..............a kid in 6th grade threw a chair at our teacher, but it hit another kid and fucked him up blood everywhere. Before he got the second chair lunched the teacher has him rolled up and held him down by whatever force was needed.

So much for I'll do this and I'll do that to anyone touched my kid. What if that teacher saved your kid from taking a chair to her head?

IDK what do teachers do now just stand there with their hands up their ass because some lawsuit or parent is going to kick their ass?

Come on.


----------



## Chainman (Feb 27, 2013)

Just to be clear, I do not agree with any kind of child abuse!! I was not abuse, I was disiplined. My kids have never been abused, I have 2 girls and 2 boys, the girls I have never spanked. My sons have been spanked maybe a half dozen times in there lives, all between the ages of 3-6. The threat of a spanking and the desire to not disapoint my parents was enough for me and has always been enough for my kids.


----------

